# [VZW] Is there anything I can do with my rooted S3 out here in Thailand?



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

I emailed a Verizon rep and they said if I factory wipe, I would need to reactivate the phone, requiring a Verizon tower to be nearby.

Does anyone have any experience with this?

I had the phone activated in the states then shipped to me, if that matters at all.

If I cannot do a wipe, is there anything I can install without having to do a wipe? I've been too scared to do anything besides root it. I don't think I'll get an OTA, I was figuring I would be able to flash that if it ever comes out without having to wipe?

From what I read, kernals can be flashed without wipes? Does that even matter for my situation?

I ask because I hate Verizon and the mental retardation that all of their employees seem to have, so I don't really trust their information...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Maphack (Dec 19, 2011)

Also, I don't care about data, I just want to use wifi.

I heard something about tapping all 4 corners of the screen can get you past the activating screen?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Maphack said:


> Also, I don't care about data, I just want to use wifi.


If this is all you care about, just use the phone as is and don't worry about flashing anything.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Also, is there an app to find lady boys?


----------

